# Should I use separate uninstaller for Windows 10?



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Should I use separate uninstaller to uninstall my programs completely from my system, or it is dangerous for Windows 10?

(IoBit uninstaller, Glary uninstaller.)

Thanks.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Not a fast reply yet.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Windows 10 generally works better without 3rd party tools interfering with the OS. 

I would always use the inbuilt windows uninstaller & only resort to a 3rd party one if there is any problem that can't be easily resolved.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yea, got it... those listed uninstallers do the search of leftovers after the uninstall - files and registry things that are garbage stored.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

So! ...uninstalling with IoBit or Glary - safe or not? I should know it by tomorrow!

They offer (both firms), the tool, as a separate option without a complex care.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of them only do a better job IF their program was running when the program you wish to uninstall was installed.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, probably the best known and certainly safest of these uninstall utils is the free Revo uninstaller. It will create a restore point for you, then runs the programs own uninstall string. You then have an option to scan for leftover explorer entries and registry entries, you have the option to delete or keep these findings.

In most instances, the left over's will be totally benign, and cause no issues.
However sometimes it is necessary to completely remove most traces of a program if it was causing problems, before reinstalling it. Using programs and features to remove google chrome (for example) will leave behind settings and bookmarks, you either keep them or not, Revo gives you more control, for this reason we use it.

AV utils, will often offer an uninstall util to properly remove their product, since by their very nature, they are deeply embedded into the OS. Revo has been around a long time and I do not recall any problems caused by it.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I agree; use the remove programs in control panel. Using a third party program just adds an additional layer of complexity to the issue. The only uninstaller I ever use is the one built into ccleaner [I use it after a clean install of windows to quickly remove all of the bloatware] Once that is accomplished, just use the windows feature.

As pointed out above, AV software often needs to run a utility from the software company to completely remove the program. Use this only if you have an issue after removing the AV software.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On the latest Windows 10 the uninstall tab on programs and features in the Control Panel is not always present and even if it is, not all apps are included. It is now recommended that the uninstall is done via settings
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4028054/windows-10-repair-or-remove-programs


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Macboatmaster said:


> On the latest Windows 10 the uninstall tab on programs and features in the Control Panel is not present and the uninstall is done via settings
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4028054/windows-10-repair-or-remove-programs


Well, this is the latest build 1803. Looks to me that uninstall is still present in control panel. If a system is administered by a company, it may remove options/menus [we do this on the microsoft surface that we have to carry]
On a standard install, it is still there. I read the link and it does sound like you cannot uninstall from control panel however that is not the case; you can still uninstall from control panel>programs.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Yes, the link is not well written. I think the intent was for apps you install from the ms store. I will pw ON my other system [enterprise 64bit] and see if it shows the same thing. This one is pro 64bit.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Same option is in enterprise ver as well.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It goes to the uninstall in control panel.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Revo? ...I was using it on XP.

IoBit uninstaller does completely the same - regular uninstall and the deep scan. ...plus, Revo is NOT updated today.

The final note - using Revo or Glary or IoBit safe or not? ...and I'll go along with it, will use IoBit that I want (about AV uninstalls got it).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The answer was given to you in post 3
What fragments are left after using the Windows provided uninstall are for the most part of no consequence.
The exception is AV programs as mentioned

Personally I would stay well away from anything you mention except REVO if and when you need a third party uninstaller.
However that is my opinion.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

But it does the same thing as the Revo! Why not IoBit Uninstaller if it's all the same as the Revo? Revo is NOT updated today.

You guys trusted Revo before... tryout and run IoBit and Glary and see what it's all about... maybe it's even better.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> tryout and run IoBit and Glary and see what it's all about... maybe it's even better.


Obviously - you have already decided.

If you wish to use those, then the choice is yours, it is your computer
Sooner or later you will have problems
It is the same as the defrag you used
Windows 10 does not like third party system maintenance tools
AND there is absolutely no need for a third party defrag, as windows 10 looks after the drive be it the traditional hard drive, or the SSD itself.
Third party defraggers move files that are NOT meant to be moved and that is where the problems start.

As I said if you think they are safe and wish to ignore the advice - the choice is yours.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Okay... so how do I check if something is damaged on the drive, since you've said some files are NOT meant to be moved?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is there evidence that there are problems with the drive, as I cannot see any mention of it on the topic
Windows 10 file system is to some extent self checking and if Windows detects there is something wrong with the drive file system it will check it and if problems are found that cannot be fixed without a scan it will alert you to that fact with a message as on image number 8 on this link
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/40734-drive-error-checking-windows-10-a.html
which also details how to check the drive if you so wish


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Cool.


----------

